# Dual Licensure



## NCAirman88 (Apr 26, 2021)

I know it most likely varies from one state to the next, but in general, are the prerequisites (experience and education) for becoming a PLS different if you're already a PE? I wouldn't think that most states would expect you to go back and get a degree in surveying before testing if you've already earned your engineering license.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 8, 2021)

You are correct, it depends on the state. It also depends on your current degree, field of licensure and experience.

In Alaska, if your bachelor's degree and licensure is in civil engineering, you're likely able to test for your PLS. You also have to meet the experience requirements for licensure. I know at least 10 civil PE's that also hold their PLS.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 13, 2021)

It is 100% state dependent. I am dually licensed in CT and MD. However, I will never be licensed as a surveyor in New Jersey or Massachusetts, because those two states require an actual degree in surveying or at least a degree that has X number of surveying coursework, which my Civil Engineering degree did not have. I believe Florida is like that too, but not 100% sure.


----------

